# 1/200 Trumpeter Missouri



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I have finally gotten around to finishing up my huge 1/200 scale Trumpeter Missouri this week. Pictures can be found on my site; http://tardis1916.com/models/thumbnails.php?album=65


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I've put together a better website that has bigger and high quality pictures of my models. I've added some new pictures to the gallery as well as finding the original high quality pictures I took before. http://tardis1916.com/newmodels/?page_id=14


----------

